# WTB a few 1/8" & 3/16" nickel silver pieces



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, does anybody have a bit of extra nickel silver for me, I don't use these thicknesses often and don't want to buy large sheets right now. I am looking for enough to give me 4-6 pieces of 1 1/4" square each in roughly 3/16" and in 1/8". Can be slightly under or over, I have 1/16" and slightly thinner, just want a few thicker pieces. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## mhenry (Feb 13, 2012)

Got a whole sheet of 1/8" I would be happy to cut you a handful of spacers PM me


----------

